# Choosing Leopard Gecko morphs



## Geecko (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi. I am setting up a vivarium to house a pair or maybe trio of leopard geckos. I am planning to breed but not on a large scale, so I am after morphs which will produce some interesting offspring straight away. 

There are 2 females for sale near me, a tremper albino and a mack snow, although the seller doesn't seem too sure so I will post pics here to hopefully ID them a bit better. Will either of these be good for what I am after?

There will also be some Hybinos in 2 or 3 weeks within driving distance, I really like this morph but don't know what I could put with them to produce interesting babies?

Any suggestions are welcome - doesn't have to be any of the 3 I've mentioned. The genetics of this species has got me very confused so far!

Thanks.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I am not well versed in leopard gecko genetics, but I was grounded in mouse genetics. The basics are the same for most species, and mouse genetics is more complex than most other species. So it is pretty easy for me to get up to speed with leopard geckos. My biggest concern is how well do you understand basic genetics? 

The leopard gecko wiki is quite helpful with individual mutant genes and combinations. You might check through it. And a web search with the key words "leopard gecko genetics" will turn up a lot of material, possibly more than you want to wade through. 

Leopard Gecko Wiki

I think Mack snow would be good for your purposes. Mack snow is a codominant mutant gene. So a Mack snow parent will produce some Mack snow offspring when mated to almost anything else. 

Hybino is a combination of hypomelanistic (codominant mutant gene) and one of the three albino types (all of which are recessives). Crossing any two of the albinos produces a normal-looking double het. So it is important to know what albino you are working with, if you go in that direction.

You might want to mix something that would darken the color instead of working with only mutants that lighten the color.

Hope that helps.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

hello, being a breeder of 10+ years experience.

please be mindful that leopard geckos thrive far better on their own and not in groups, when cohabitating leopard geckos you are increasing the risk of bullying and death. 

i use to keep my geckos in groups of 3 females but due to a few issues i am now keeping them all solitary and i wish i did this sooner as they are so much better


----------

